# Need some advice...



## Little_Richie (Sep 6, 2006)

No, im not trying to insure a Skyline at 19. I'm trying to find a car that is relatively cheap to buy, run and not stupidly expensive to insure. (A tough call i know)

So far i've done probably 15 different qoutes on confused.com and despite what alot of people have said about it, it is actually returning cheaper quotes than Co-Op, Tesco, elephant, and Hyperformance. 

So far the best quotes ive had are £1350 for a 1993 1.2i 5dr Saxo from Quinn Direct, and £1500 for a 1999 1.2 3dr Punto also from Quinn Direct. (Saxo i was looking at about £800, Punto was around £600 hence why im comparing them)

A 1995 1.0L 3dr Swift was £1700 

So my question is what 1st time cars did you have, how much (roughly) was your first years insurance and who was it with? 

Thanks for any input,
Mike


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Give these a go: CIA Insurance Services


----------



## Little_Richie (Sep 6, 2006)

> Give these a go: CIA Insurance Services


£2408 for the Punto - I even put the voluntary excess upto £1950...Didn't reduce it by a penny 

£2365 for the Saxo - Upping the voluntary excess to £1950 got the quote down to £2310 

These are all TPFT quotes btw.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Insurance companies take the p*ss, ive said it before and i'll say it again, they are the reason there are so many uninsured drivers on the roads these days..


----------



## BigDave (Nov 8, 2006)

I was paying £1600 TPFT on a Mk3 1.3 Escort with the AA.

Car wasn't even worth a fraction of that, lost count how many holes it had on the bodywork.


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

all i can say is the only thing good about getting older is my insurance drops.

i would hate to be just starting out in this day and age.


good luck in your search,it may be worth while looking at deals on new cars that offer free insurance.


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Try Liverpool & Victoria - best by far for my three sons starting out, and their service is awsome.

Graham


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

Take a pass plus and also get something like a Fiat Sinquento, they are group 1 insurance


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

first car was nissan bluebird 1.6l, cost 1700 to insure when 17 with direct line, then 1200 when 18, bought saxo vtr when 19 so had 1 1/2 years no claims cost 800 with norwich union then got skyline r33 gts non turbo when 20 cost 2500 with adrian flux, had few months then swaped engine for a turbo, no change in price, now 21 got r32 gtr cost 1200 all tpft.
hope that helps a bit!


----------



## Little_Richie (Sep 6, 2006)

Cheers guys.

I am going for a pass plus although all the companies ive tried so far didn't give me a discount for having one. But my instructor is going to give me a list of companies that acknowledge the pass plus.

Thanks Corny, i'll get a quote from them  

Mava, that gives me some hope at least  :thumbsup: Cheers. Having said that, how much roughly does it cost to run per year? (Minus fuel)


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

i do all the work myself so really just the cost of materials, depending on whats up with it, needs oil change every 3000m or there abouts i do oil filter and engine flush same time so for servicing would say on good year about 200 quid usually around 30 quid for each service but again depends what parts you use have noticed that it is quite a bit more that running the gts! but what the hell, goes nearly twice as fast lol

my bro has just passed his test and got a rover metro, he got insured with quinn direct £1300 he got pass plus too


----------



## Little_Richie (Sep 6, 2006)

Corny said:


> Try Liverpool & Victoria - best by far for my three sons starting out, and their service is awsome.
> 
> Graham


Thanks mate, went for the Corsa first: £1045 which was good, then i changed it to TPFT and it dropped to £910!:chuckle: 

Mava, you keep making my day and convincing me that it is possible to own a skyline with out having to claim a "mid-life crisis" :bowdown1: 


Cheers for the input guys, but i think Liverpool & Victoria have won.:squintdan


----------

